# 1860's Elgin



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Pre-receiving pics  Not the one I was actually after, this one was a second choice.

An extremely early Elgin key wind key set piece. Nothing fancy or spectacular except its age and condition for its age hinges still at 90 degrees, large chunky piece.

Shall post pics some time in the future of my own!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Sigh, not so good a day for pictures but shall document it anyway. This is actually my oldest American piece now, arrived yesterday. It's a simple watch being very old yet in hand has a unique feeling to it in form. It's an Elgin Mat Laflin. The hinges are like new and the 3 snap lids snap like new piece feels like new yet is 140yr old. I think that is why I like pocket pieces its really like holding a piece of history. Really there is not so much spectacular about it other than the fact its in so good a shape for its age, and its age!

Anyway enjoy my so so pics today


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------

